# Diagrama autoestereo Philco SC-5061C



## huayra (Feb 12, 2016)

Estimados les agradeceria si alguno tiene el diagrama del autoestereo PHILCO SC-5061C que no lo puedo encontrar por ningún lado en internet. Estoy injertándole un AUX para aprender y el diagrama me vendría de diez para entender el circuito

Desde ya muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2016)

complicado ese esquema , no esta por ningun lado ,al menos yo no lo vi


----------



## huayra (Feb 12, 2016)

Si yo lo busque por todos lados y tampoco lo encontre

Subo una foto de la etiqueta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2016)

Sumbutrule , era CS , no SC 







Si existe !

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=stereo+philco+cs-5061c


----------



## huayra (Feb 13, 2016)

Ja ja ja me llevaste a la infancia, *a ver* si ahora aparece.......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2016)

Buscalo por éstos sitios :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## huayra (Feb 13, 2016)

Ya lo habia hecho, en realidad me confundi de modelo cuando puse el título del post pero ante habia buscado en google y los sitios sugeridos aqui y nada.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2016)

y si ,quien lo va a encontrar si esta mal el modelo:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## huayra (Feb 13, 2016)

Toda la razon, por mi culpa[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2016)

¿huayra usa huayra ?


----------



## huayra (Feb 14, 2016)

Bueno ya busque en todos los sitios sugeridos y tampoco encuentro el esquematico  con el modelo bien,(CS-5061C), como mas puedo buscarlo? Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2016)

Cual es la falla para que necesites el circuito?? 

En los años 80 y 90 las reparaciones de los autoestéreos era a "ojo" no había prácticamente nada.


----------



## huayra (Feb 17, 2016)

Hola seegiot,gracias por contestar!!!
No es por una falla era para ponerle un aux y ver bien como es el circuito. Sobre todo para aprender y comprender


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2016)

Ah bien, para eso se le introducía el audio por el pote de volumen, los que tenían, y sino buscando el datasheet del chip de salida de audio y de ahí para atrás y ver en que punto era mas viable colocarlo.

No recuerdo el modelo, pero si trajo casette, le utilizada esa parte, después del pre de la cabeza si inyectaba el audio externo y se ponía un casette para que se active el mecanismo y el audio.


----------



## huayra (Feb 17, 2016)

Este es volumen electronico y ahi esta mi duda si ponerlo en el in o el out del pre (LA3161)


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2016)

Se usa un generador de audio o en su defecto una radio vieja, tomas audio de la radio en el potenciómetro y con un cable empezas a probar donde te conviene inyectar el audio.


----------



## huayra (Feb 17, 2016)

Mil gracias, ya pruevo


----------

